# Old Pink Floyd Pictures



## hump (Sep 7, 2009)

for pink floyd fans perhaps interesting,
old pictures from 1971 germany

http://www.v-like-vintage.net/en/search~result/pink floyd/

:yikes:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... I would definitely say vintage.


----------

